# KAB 2008 International Killi Photo Competition



## AQUASAUR

Hello, Everybody!
I want to present the announces of our Killi Association of Bulgaria (KAB),
about its Killi Photo-competition this year(2008 ).
The participation is International, so I want to invite and encourage everyone of You, Dear Fellows,
to be a part of this event!
As you'll see - I'm the "Head of the Jury"&#8230;So, don't worry - I'll not compete!








It's not necessary to be a "Killiman"&#8230;
Just go to some friends of yours(keeping Killies)








and a few good shots of any Killi specimen would be quite enough!
My big pleasure will be to see much of You All, participate there!
Knowing the Great Photography skill having much of You,
I hope that will be really attractive special Photo-competition!















Thanks everyone's participation in advance! I appreciate it as well!


----------



## AQUASAUR

KAB 2008 International Killi Photo Competition

The Killi Association of Bulgaria,(KAB), announces its Second Killifish Photo Competition. We are very excited to present this competition in the field of digital images and hope to encourage international participation by giving enthusiasts the possibility to e-mail their submissions as file attachments.

Guidelines:
1.	Photography classes:
-	Portrait - (There is the whole fish on the picture)
-	Action - (There are mostly more fishes in breeding or combat process)

2.	Parameters for submitted digital files:
-	Files format - JPEG
-	Resolution - 800x600 pix. (or 1024x768)
Images should follow these parameters approximately, allowing the vertical dimension to fall as per aspect ratio of the particular image. If images do not meet these size requirements, they will be resized by the personal of the Photography Judging Committee, in order to ensure image display during the judging process. Any names or signs on the files are forbidden.

3.	The competitor must be the author of the digital file, even if the subject of the photo is not his property.

4.	Usage of programs such as Photoshop is allowed, but not in a manner that exaggerates the real characteristics of the fish.
(Do not make an original yellow fin intensive orange or red!)

5.	File name in the e-mail:
File name should include entrant's last name, first name, full name of the fish, and location (if known).

6.	Number of entries allowed:
There is a limit of 5 files, per class, per entrant.

7.	All files will be stored in the KAB archive. Substandard pictures will be deleted. The pictures entered in this competition could be used for articles in the KAB Killi Bulletin. The name of the author of the used file will be acknowledged. If foreign editors express interest in the photos, they will be given the e-mail address of the author to discuss terms of use.

8.	A checklist of submissions must occupy the body of the e-mail(s) accompanying the attached files, and may contain additional information about the fish and other pertaining information.

9.	Method of delivery:
Entries should be e-mailed as file attachment to:
[email protected]
subject: KAB 2008 International Killi Photo Competition

10.	Timeline:
-Beginning of file entry - 1st of July 2008
-Dead line for file entry- 23rd of December 2008
-Announcement of the competition results- 15th of January 2009
-	
11.	The results will be announced through:
-Killi Bulletin of KAB
-World killi web sites
-Aquarium Photograph web sites
-Friendly correspondences

12.	Awards:
There will be three awards in every class. The awards are not financial.
The purpose of the competition is to promote awareness for the Killi fish hobby. 
The winners must send the original files to the Jury.

13.	All question concerning KAB 2008 Killi Photo Competition must be sent to:

- [email protected] Hristo Hristov- Head of the Jury
- [email protected] Todor Metchkov- Chairman of KAB
- [email protected] Todor Hristov- Deputy Head of the Jury


----------



## bigstick120

Thanks for letting us know, now I need to find some killies!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello again, Everybody!
Only two more weeks to the deadline for participation in our KAB Killi photo-contest!
Your participation is up from this event to become really emotional, challenged and unique!








Awaiting your photos and thanks in advance for your support in this! Appreciate it as well !


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Hello again, everybody!
So, our KAB 2008 International Killi Photo Competition is over &#8230;
The Team of KAB would like to thank warmly to All of the Competitors, supported those event!
It was really plentiful of wonderful photos and pleasure for us(The Jury) to take the choice!

First, the entire statistic:

80 photos submitted Photos for Category "Portrait"

35 photos submitted Photos for Category "Action"

23 Competitors from 12 Countries (random listing):

1.	Ivan Martinez
2.	Danilo Fava 
3.	Frans Vermeulen
4.	Jason Dirstein
5.	Edward Greenberg
6.	Tony Terceira
7.	Robert Lee
8.	Kuzmichev Kirill
9.	Jesus Benitez Talavera 
10.	Jean-Pol Vandersmissen
11.	Bill Ruyle
12.	Peter Maguire
13.	Tony Pinto
14.	Rebecca Gregory
15.	Marszal Marek
16.	Sam Safial
17.	Ivaylo Ganev
18.	Boyan Yordanov 
19.	Vasko Gogov
20.	Asen Nikolov
21.	Nikolay Filipov
22.	Yoana Yordanova
23.	Todor Tanev

So, here are the Winners&#8230;

Category "Portrait":
1-st Place - Tony Terceira - Fundulopanchax sjoestetdi Blue gularis









2-nd Place - Frans Vermeulen - Rachovia hummelincki COL 2006-01









3-rd Place - Tony Terceira - A.biteantum Lagos









Category "Action":
1-st Place - Tony Terceira - N. guentheri









2-nd Place - Frans Vermeulen - Rachovia hummelincki COL 2006-01









3-rd Plase - Frans Vermeulen - Simpsonichthys carlettoi Guanambi









There was also an additional Special Award , from our BG sponsor, for "The Best Bulgarian Killi Photo"&#8230;
The Winner is Ivaylo Ganev with his Photo of Riv. xiphidius RN SH-FG 05-06:
http://www.filesavr.com/ivayloganev-rivxiphidius

The rest of TOP 20 Photos of the both Categories - coming soon&#8230;
*


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Here are the rest TOP 20 Photos of Category "Portrait" (random listing):

Frans Vermeulen - Rivulus scalaris_Rio da Prado









Frans Vermeulen - Rivulus xiphidius_male_FBS 95-2









Frans Vermeulen - Simpsonichthys fulminantis Guanambi









Frans Vermeulen - Simpsonichthys hellneri_Itacarambi









Tony Terceira - A bivittatum Mundemba CI05 male









Tony Terceira - F-gardneri nigerianus Innidere-population









Bill Ruyle - Aphyosemion australe









Boyan Yordanov - Pterolebias phasianus Mato Grosso









Todor Tanev - Aplocheilus lineatus Gold









Todor Tanev - Fundulopanchax gardneri.









Vasko Gogov - Nothobranchius_korthausae Kwachepa_TZL_01_53









Vasco Gogov - Callopancax_monroviae_Paynesville_97_Red_Form









Asen Nikolov - Fundulopanchax fallax CI-98 03









Jean-Pol Vandersmissen - Fund. kribianum









Jean-Pol Vandersmissen - Rivulus rectocaudatus Quisto Cocha









Jean-Pol Vandersmissen - Aphyosemion celiae Loc 28









Kuzmichev Kirill - Aphyosemion striatum









Kuzmichev Kirill - Fundulopanchax gardneri gardneri N'sukka









Jesus Benitez Talavera - Chromaphyosemion malumbresi GEMLCG 07-53 Njdiacom F1









Robert Lee - leeroberthannerz lampeye poropanchax hannerzisanfrancisco 035









TOP 20 of Category "Action" - coming soon...*


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Here are the rest of the TOP 20 Photos of Category "Action" (random listing):

Frans Vermeulen - Rachovia hummelincki_COL 2006









Frans Vermeulen - Rivulus madhiaensis_Mahdia









Edward Greenberg - Ap. lineatus gold









Sam Safial - Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum 'Lagos'









Sam Safial - Chromaphyosemion bitaeniatum 'Lagos' p2









Boyan Yordanov - Epiplatys dageti monroviae Harbel









Boyan Yordanov - Pterolebias phasianus Mato Grosso









Boyan Yordanov - Aplocheilus lineatus Gold









Rebecca Gregory - Nothobranchius kilombroensis 00-14









Rebecca Gregory - Simpsonichthys reticulatus xingu









Todor Tanev - Aplocheilus lineatus Gold









Todor Tanev - Aplocheilus lineatus Gold p2









Todor Tanev - Aplocheilus lineatus Gold p3









Yoana Yordanova - Nothobranchius combat









Yoana Yordanova - Nothobranchius combat p2









Bill Ruyle - Aphyosemion australe pair









Vasco Gogov - Nothobranchius guentheri Gold 









That's all folks. Thanks once again to All the Competitors supporting this event
And Congrats to the Winners!
Our Team of KAB will contact with everyone of the Winners to send the Awards by postal mail.

BTW - If your Browser can't open the all Photos - try with Windows Internet Explorer!*


----------

